# Hazard pay



## Stratos21! (Mar 17, 2020)

Why doesn't Uber offer drivers increased pay or a continuous rate while doing Uber eats or picking up passengers during covid-19 outbreak?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Stratos21! said:


> Why doesn't Uber offer drivers increased pay or a continuous rate while doing Uber eats or picking up passengers during covid-19 outbreak?


because they dont have to they know someone will deliver items


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stratos21! said:


> Why doesn't Uber offer drivers increased pay or a continuous rate while doing Uber eats or picking up passengers during covid-19 outbreak?


because.... boober :roflmao:


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Because even though you may not drive without hazard pay, there's many other drivers who will drive. Some people rely greatly on Uber and Lyft to pay their bills and living expenses.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Because even though you may not drive without hazard pay, there's many other drivers who will drive. Some people rely greatly on Uber and Lyft to pay their bills and living expenses.


Number of rides have decreased significantly and will continue to drop off as more businesses shut down and people will also be broke


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Stratos21! said:


> Why doesn't Uber offer drivers increased pay or a continuous rate while doing Uber eats or picking up passengers during covid-19 outbreak?


Because they're the only girl at the dance right now.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

And that girl has a wicked 5 o’clock shadow


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

We should be getting at least 3 times on every ride.

Or we should be paid to stay home.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I see some of you don’t know Uber very well


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I see some of you don't know Uber very well


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Because right now Uber stock is about $20 a share, GrubHub has been dropping, Lyft is $20 a share, and Door Dash isn’t public yet. That’s pretty much your basic answers


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Because right now Uber stock is about $20 a share, GrubHub has been dropping, Lyft is $20 a share, and Door Dash isn't public yet. That's pretty much your basic answers


The lower it goes the better. Idiots who put their money into consistently losing massive amounts of money companies deserve to lose their money. Natural selection. Stupidity


----------

